# best time to buy vans



## makkera (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, i am very new at the van buying thing and i wondered if there was a cheaper time to buy vans? is there a 'season' as such? and if so what is it? 
any ideas?....anyone?
this is my first posting- whoohoo!!


----------



## makkera (Mar 3, 2011)

ps if anyone knows how i can see the replys to my own message that would be great info!!! 
i am a bit of a novice with this too!! yikes!


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Sell in the late spring purchase in the winter.

More choice in the spring,,

More bargains in the winter.

Make sure you do your homework first - go to as many shows as you can to see as many vans as you can first hand, and read read read MHF to get the real low down on various vans and their individual idiosyncrasies. then there's the engine gearbox loading etc.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If you have the ability to wait for the seasonal dips/rises,you have the whip hand,see what you want,make an offer,accept or walk away. There are lots of commercial/private buyers longing to shift their products.After all,as said above,knowing what you want is the key.
Ted.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

As Ted said above.......

I did it all wrong and purchased in the spring, but it was the right van at the right price...........


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*True*



ramblingon said:


> Sell in the late spring purchase in the winter.
> 
> More choice in the spring,,
> 
> ...


Agree with the Winter/Spring suggestion.

We bought our first van in Winter (December) then went to Spain!
Bought last van in June, because it was such a good deal.

TM


----------



## makkera (Mar 3, 2011)

wow! thank you everybody for replying. i didn't expect any at all! i will take your advice for sure
what a cool community!
thank you again
Friends have said to get a hymer cos it has everything- what is the consensus out there? they do seem expensive.
autotrail seems to have good layouts- does anyone have experience of the cheyenne?
EC


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've bought in:

March (it was snowing)
August
November (snowed again)
and
February 

 no logic whatsoever but always at the right price 

Buying in the wettest weather allows you to test its water-proofness


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

makkera said:


> wow! thank you everybody for replying. i didn't expect any at all! i will take your advice for sure
> what a cool community!
> thank you again
> Friends have said to get a hymer cos it has everything- what is the consensus out there? they do seem expensive.
> ...


"Friends have said to get a hymer cos it has everything"

Misconception held by many.

Lots of good brands around of which, Hymer is one.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And if you do not have a trade in, anytime and haggle.

dave p


----------



## makkera (Mar 3, 2011)

i see you have a cheyenne dave, how have you found it? they have the kind of layouts that suit us.

Sorry TM didn't mean to be rude, just trying to find out what is good and what is not!

EC


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi EC,
For you messages go to Home /Your account page/ Messages.

The best / cheapest time to buy any motor vehicle is December and this also goes for Motor Homes.

Hymers seem to have a reputation which gives them a higher resale value. Bit like a Volkswagon and just as easy to sell.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

makkera said:


> i see you have a cheyenne dave, how have you found it? they have the kind of layouts that suit us.
> 
> Sorry TM didn't mean to be rude, just trying to find out what is good and what is not!
> 
> EC


Cheyenne 632 se Fixed bed.
Nearly six years old and had it from 6 months.
Only problems have been.

Replacement leisure battery after three weeks. No problem since.
Hairline cracking in the gelcoat on the rear panel. So far I have done nothing with them . Look at a lot of GRP panelled Motorhomes and you will find them.
Now I get up to 29mpg at a steady pace.
Otherwise no probs.

Dave p


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi the first thing to do before looking is to work out what you require for example do you want a small fridge or a large fridge with a separate freezer, do a fixed bed or a large living area, do you want a combined shower and toilet or separate show and toilet, it’s all about compromising you may get one thing you require but you may have to compromise on something else so it is important to think very carefully before you buy other wise you’ll fined yourself buy something else in a few months.
We currently have an Autotrail Apache 634L with an end lounge with we like so when we are in the during the winter months we can relax in comfort, we have tried fixed bed but we found that it took up too much of the living space.
Its horses for courses what suites me may not suite you so you need to find out what’s right for you.
Buy a copy of Motorhome monthly and in there it gives an idea of most of the layouts and models.
Good luck with your hunt for the perfect motorhome.
Regards
Ray


----------



## makkera (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks to you both,
am off to the newsagents forthwith,
it is good to hear view directly from owners
thanks
EC


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the madness of buyng a motorhome. :lol: :lol: 
I always suggest that you hire one for a week or two and write down what you found good and what you found a nuisance.This will of course cost you, but will give you a better insight.

cabby


----------



## makkera (Mar 3, 2011)

cheers cabby good idea! was thinking of going to the west country so ideal opportunity
EC


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Fear not Makkera. Not only is this site a mine of useful info I have even found you a van. In fact it's parked outside our house and for a megre £29k it's yours. ;-)
You'll be completely familier with it by the time you've driven it home too


----------



## makkera (Mar 3, 2011)

mmm sounds interesting clodhopper, what does your auto-trail tracker look like?


----------



## Curly Wurly (Aug 28, 2017)

Thankyou all so much for taking the time to write on here ! We are finding it Super Helpful as first time buyers ! Having to be patient for the Right ! Van and its killing us !! We would prefer Air Con but not many Campervans seems to have it ? Thinking air con is essential to travel Europe ?
Thanks in advance Xx


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Curly Wurly said:


> Thankyou all so much for taking the time to write on here ! We are finding it Super Helpful as first time buyers ! Having to be patient for the Right ! Van and its killing us !! We would prefer Air Con but not many Campervans seems to have it ? Thinking air con is essential to travel Europe ?
> Thanks in advance Xx


Cab Aircon is nice to have but habitation Aircon is just a luxury which you need a EHU to run.
That's the beauty of owning a motorhome.......if it's too hot, cold, wet or dry just haul up the anchor and move north, south, east or west!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep I agree. Air con is not essential for traveling Europe. Most vans are made of Fiberglass and not metal like a car and the insulation keeps them cool as well as warm. Western Europe is not that hot anyway. Unless your daft enough to go down to southern Spain or Greece mid summer it should be fine.


----------

